# Dodge co.



## moose80cj7 (Nov 5, 2008)

Any info on Dodge county? When do you think the rut will be in full swing?


----------



## roscoe54 (Nov 5, 2008)

I just got back from Chauncey saw some small bucks chasing does.Iam going back in two weeks hope its in full swing.

   Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## doublecc27 (Nov 5, 2008)

i killed a nice 8 pt this past sunday it should be right this weekend.


----------



## huntininmilan (Nov 5, 2008)

I think your right doublecc....dodge is usually a week ahead of my part of telfair and i'm on the line but there has been an awful lot of small bucks chasing on both sides of the line which had to be the cooler than normal weather for the last couple weeks and the moon but i believe dodge in the next week to week and a half and telfair kicking about week and and a half to 2 at the most.


----------



## moose80cj7 (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I'll be heaed down on the 14th and hunting till the 21st. Sounds like we should be hitting right. Good luck guys and hopefully I'll have some good pics when I get back.


----------



## huntininmilan (Nov 10, 2008)

according to barlow's he told me the rut is in full swing around him according to all the deer being brought in, both bucks and does are darkened up and he already had one of the does he done had been bred...I take it he saw a fetus when he cleaned her. Anybody else around dodge seeing any action especially around dodge telfair line?


----------



## roscoe54 (Nov 11, 2008)

Going up this weekend will spend four to five days.My post on 11/05 i saw small bucks chasing maybe i hit it just right this weekend.

   Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## huntininmilan (Nov 11, 2008)

that's all we seen for the most part or seeing deer feeding that don't show any signs of being in yet.....


----------



## huntininmilan (Nov 11, 2008)

barlows gets deer from all over so there is no telling where it's going on good as he says but i'm sure it is somewhere near abouts!


----------



## DONY1 (Nov 11, 2008)

I was in Chauncey this past weekend and didn't see much of anything. We saw a few lone does and a lone buck but that was it. We'll be back in the woods in a week so I hope it starts soon.


----------



## doublecc27 (Nov 11, 2008)

was in dodge from this past fri till monday and was our worst weekend all year only one buck seen all weekend.  it was as dead as we have seen it so far.


----------



## huntininmilan (Nov 11, 2008)

just got into camp tonite...gonna sit in the am and then go do some recon and see what's going on around our place, weather won't be very cooperative over next couple days but can't do anything bout that.


----------



## DONY1 (Nov 15, 2008)

I'll be up on thursday and was curious what's beeing seen. Hoping the rut is on when I get there


----------



## roscoe54 (Nov 20, 2008)

Just got back saw small bucks and does.I heard one buck around dark chasing and gruting but could not get a look at him.


  Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## DONY1 (Nov 20, 2008)

Talked to our landowner today and he saw 26 deer yesterday with 6 shooters and they are on right now he says. I'll be there tommorow so I'm hoping the time is now.


----------



## moose80cj7 (Nov 22, 2008)

Just got back From Eastman and we didn't see anything that looked like the rut. Hardly even saw any scrapes and rub. It was crazy because the woods are usually tore all up from bucks. We did get some meat for the freezer but no racks.


----------



## roscoe54 (Nov 30, 2008)

Got back Saturday lots of rain small bucks and does no rut.Starting to see more turkeys on my place going back Christmas for a week..Good luck and God Bless each of you during the holidays.

  Salvation is for all that belive in Gods Word


----------

